# Altavoces HIGH END bajo coste.



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2006)

DISEÑO ALTAVOCES DE ALTO RENDIMIENTO Y BAJO COSTE. LOS TENGO FUNCIONANDO. IMPACTANTE CALIDAD/PRECIO.
Deben tener claro que son altavoces de salón, perfectamente compatibles con su sistema home cinema, no siendo aptos para grandes salas de baile ni discotecas. Su único fin es dar una experiencia musical con todo detalle y matices desde su equipo hifi. Fabricando cuatro unidades se dispondrá de unos altavoces de home cinema, y próximamente publicaremos un completo altavoz central para completar el set 5 canales. Un buen central precisa de un muy buen diseño y altavoces especiales blindados magneticamente. 

Rendimiento superior a muchos altavoces hifi de superior potencia. Comparando con torres similares B&W, JAMO STUDIO, VIETA, mayor calidez sonora y unos subgraves impresionantes y limpios. Todo con un 6,5" y un tweeter de cupula. Solo se precisan 40W rms para sentir todo su potencial. 

Estos baffles se han construido a partir de paneles de MDF de 19 mm de espesor, ya con biseles cortados a 45º , para una unión estanca. 

Su ensamblaje es fácil, existen para ellos mordazas especiales que hacen que la unión entre los 4 paneles sea exacta. 


REFUERZOS INTERNOS: 

Los refuerzos internos son de 37 mm de largo a ángulos de 45º, para reforzar los paneles laterales. También estos se han distribuido a lo largo del recinto para completar sus 4 refuerzos por panel. 

En su interior llevarán un solo refuerzo por sus 4 lados superiores e inferiores centrados respectivamente

SOBRE EL CABLEADO: 

El filtro divisor de frecuencia es de origen de la propia marca denominado 2V-HIFI, que se ha alejado a unos 25 o 30 cm del altavoz de graves para evitar posibles ondas de difracción de este no interfieran con el filtro, y a la vez no produzca efectos magnéticos. 


ACABADO: 

El acabado de esta pareja de baffles esta rematado por pintura Martelé (también llamada laca martillo) aplicada a pistola. 

Esta a sido aplicada después de dar dos manos de laca tapaporos y con un lijado intermedio entre mano y mano. 

El embellecedor del 6B30/P esta realizado en PVC de 2,5 cm de ancho, al que se le ha dado forma circular con ayuda de una sierra de calar, después se ha lijado por su borde exterior para darle su forma Roma. 

Para terminarlo se le aplica el mismo proceso comentado anteriormente para los baffles ( 2 manos de tapaporos con su lijado correspondiente) y después pintura de Aluminio plateado. 

IMPRESIÓN DE ESCUCHA: 

La primera impresión de escucha fue un pequeño martilleo en las frecuencias medias - bajas, pero revistiendo su interior con lana acrílica se ha solventado el problema. 

Por lo general responden bien en toda la gama de frecuencias. 


COMPONENTES UTILIZADOS: 
*Altavoz de medios graves 6B30/P 
*Tweter T-2030 (posible en versión económica con tweeter T-2010)
*Filtro 2 V HIFI (frecuencia de corte 3 khz ) 

Datos técnicos y  Parámetros Thiele-Small Unidad de Medios-graves  6B30/P


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola!! has diseñado tu el recinto o has copiado un diseño existente? los altavoces beyma tienen una buena relacion calidad-precio, pero se podria mejorar mucho el diseño, claro esta encareciendo mucho mas el precio por ejemplo con unos altavoces de focal , scan speak, provablemente al canviar de altavoces tb se tendria que modificar el volumen de la caja y la frecuencia de corte del filtro,  tambien seria interesante,substituir el aglomerado por uno de alta densidad y mayor grosorr y aislar la caja del suelo con 4 puntas de acero para evitar resonancias.


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

muy bueno tu aporte tecnicdeso voy a ver si consigo los componentes para intentar fabricarla saludos


----------



## DarkGabo (Jun 9, 2007)

Saludos,
yo monte a un amigo unos similares con el mismo tweter pero con el woofer de 10" en sistema hermetico. El panel tenia 30 mm en las caras posterior y anterior y 20 mm en las lateras y tapas (total 70 litros de volumen) . Lo forre por dentro con una lana que vendian en el leroy merlin por 5 € / 2 metros cuadrados sin preocuparme de que quedase perfecto. El resto lo heche dentro y vamos funciona perfectamente. Ya publicare un articulo cuando tenga las fotos que le hicimos cuando los hicimos. Un detalle cuidado con la ventana del bass reflex requiere de bastantes calculos y puede dar lugar a comportamientos raros en determinadas frecuencias.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok darkgabo. Esto no es un invento de un aficionado en fin de semana. Creo que ahí tienes las dimensiones del bas reflex y todo lo necesario  bien especificado. No se trata de ubicar un 10", ni un motor de agudos sobredimensionado, ni mejorarlo de ningún modo.

Se trata de un woofer de 25 W rms y un tweeter de cupula con su correspondiente filtraje de Calidad Beyma. Nada mas. Si se realiza el proyecto y modificamos los componentes, deja de ser un DIY de calidad para convertirlo en una caja de grillos. La caja soporta 35 o 40 Wrms sin problemas, pero como dije al principio, no es para llevarla al límite ni para estrujarle watios.

Es una caja para disfrutarla en un salón o en una habitación de tamaño medio/grande con un equipo de sonido de calidad, tipo rotel, harman, teac, onkyo, o si es posible con un buen amplificador valvular de 10W por canal, que es como las estoy haciendo funcionar, y a un régimen medio bajo.

Si se realiza un proyecto diy con otros componentes, lógicamente tendrán que realizar los cálculos de nuevo y todo será completamente diferente, hasta el proyecto en si
Saludos.


----------



## Danielv (Oct 8, 2007)

Me encantan tus cornetas Hi End, se que es muy bueno y trabajas bien tus cajas acusticas, yo tengo aqui en mi casa par de cornetas mcintosh (son de mi papá) modelo XR7 y suenan una maravilla. pero tu trabajo es muy bueno, si tienes alguna guia de trucos hi end aportala si puedes

Gracias


----------



## caposar (Ene 21, 2008)

Muchas Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Si alguien esta todavia intersado en este tema sugiero ingresar en la siguiente pagina que tiene unos productos de altisima calidad. 

http://www.tymphany.com/

En esta otra ejemplos de aplicaciones de esos productos

http://www.che.es/kits/scanspeak.htm


----------



## ciri (Ene 24, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si alguien esta todavia intersado en este tema sugiero ingresar en la siguiente pagina que tiene unos productos de altisima calidad.
> 
> http://www.tymphany.com/
> 
> ...



Interesante..

Tengo que armar unas cajas. pero.. no se si para tanto..


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 6, 2008)

hola queria saber si alguien escucho o tiene algun sistema con parlantes Fullrange, 

esube viendo y el que me interesó fue el Jordan JX92s. Y otra cosa, Alguen sabe si se consigue en argentina?


suerte . . ..  y barbaro el proyecto


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 15, 2008)

Hola gente aca les subo unos monitores con parlantes de costo relativamente bajo, para los que tienen euros son muy baratos . . . para los del sur se encarece mas que nada por el envio, pero igual no dejan de ser baratos.


----------



## feduarg (Ago 2, 2008)

que tal son estos parlantes para ponerlos en estas cajas?
son de fabricacion nacional 
http://www.audifan.com.ar/woofer6.html
apreciaria su opinion si los conosen


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 2, 2008)

muy buena esa caja.... hay un  modelo de beyma tres vis q esta muy bueno tambien con woofe de 8'' un t2010 y un mc115

este mdelo tecnicdeso el q has publicado puede soportar 50W reales porq me gusto mucho y quiesiera hacerlo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 21, 2008)

conociendo a un capo capo

YouTube - Alta Fidelidad las 7 reglas bÃ¡sicas por W Pastrana


----------



## feduarg (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola Tecnicdeso podrias pasrme el circuito del divisor que usaste porque aca en argentina no consigo ese divisor, me venden otros pero no se cual comparar o pasame las frecuencias de corte para comprar alguno que se adapte bien.


----------



## juanma (Ago 23, 2008)

Karapalida, fantasticos videos.
Hay uno que habla del HI END y comenta el precio de un par de parlantes en la comoda cifra de U$S12.000. Muy groso Willy.

Siguiendo con el HI END, fotos de 2007 High End Show Munich

http://www.moxtone.com/2007 High End Show Munich.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2008)

*Fidelidad*
La fidelidad es una noción que en su nivel más abstracto implica una *conexión verdadera con una fuente o fuentes*.  (Wikipedia)

Hablando espesificamente de audio:
Un equipo tendra mayor "fidelidad" cuanto mas y mejor respete la señal original en forma, fase, ausencia de distorsiones, rango dinámico, Etc.
O lo que es lo mismo, cuanto *MENOS* coloratura, pérdida de rango dinámico y distorsiónes agregue al sonido originál.

Si un equipo suena mas agradable por estar armado con valvulas, *NO* es alta fidelidad porque esta agregando "Algo" que no tenia la señal original.

Analizando equipos de real alta calidad valvulares o transistorizados en *identicas* condiciones NO hay diferencia auditiva entre los unos y los otros.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2008)

guarda fogonazo con decir esas cosas que mas de uno te va a empezar a buscar. saludos y cuidate


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2008)

'despuwes de ver el video me surgio una duda, quien me explica la regla 2?por otro lado, ta bien que tengan que decir de todo para vender, pero sera verdad todo lo que dice?mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tantas cosas me suenan a bolazo. saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

Ese video me suena a un anuncio de las teletindas, ¡No se como he podido vivir sin un equipo como tal!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> guarda fogonazo con decir esas cosas que mas de uno te va a empezar a buscar. saludos y cuidate



Alguno que otro ya esta buscando leña para quemarme en la hoguera por *"hereje"*

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 25, 2008)

Con el video que habeis publicado, puedo decir varias cosas, no sin rematar antes que el sr. se ve profesional el en sector.

1. El sr. conoce bien su producto.
2. El sr. sabe venderse muy bien, y sabe vender su producto.
3. Da por hecho que a todos nos gustan los violines, pero, y si me gustan los bongos, o las maracas, o una simple guitarra electroacustica?
4. Dudo mucho que en las grabaciones comerciales que hay en el mercado, se capte esa calidad, esa fluidez y esa dinámica con la que se le llena la boca en repetidas ocasiones.
5. El rango dinámico del oido humano no es capaz de distinguir ciertos parámetros y determinadas frecuencias o intervalos.
6. Denoto que deben ser distribuidores de cableados high end, ya que tanta importancia le dan a los cableados que parece que utilizando cable ofc común, va a sonar mal.

Siempre he pensado que hay una delgada línea entre la razón y lo absurdo, y en este mundo del high end, mas de uno va dando tumbos por ella.

Saludos gente. No se obsesionen tanto!


----------



## maxep (Sep 7, 2008)

ajja tecnideso estas totalmente en lo cierto. hay un punto en el que uno deja de disfrutar y pasa a  necesitar.. el tipo es u vendedor y despues ingeniero electroacustico.. pensar que la mayoria se conforma con un par de "buenos bafles" jbl  .me incluyo


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 6, 2010)

Estan hablando de la marca Beyma que me dicen de este modelo de tweeter BEYMA SMC 2012


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Fidelidad*
> La fidelidad es una noción que en su nivel más abstracto implica una *conexión verdadera con una fuente o fuentes*.  (Wikipedia)
> 
> Hablando espesificamente de audio:
> ...



Felicitaciones Fogonazo, totalmente de acuerdo con vos.
Ahora, convengamos que lograr la misma calidad implica varias veces el costo de un transistorizado, para armar/comprar un valvular, no?
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Felicitaciones Fogonazo, totalmente de acuerdo con vos.
> Ahora, convengamos que lograr la misma calidad implica varias veces el costo de un transistorizado, para armar/comprar un valvular, no?
> Sds.


Varias veces el costo y otras tantas de "Peso" (Kg).


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Varias veces el costo y otras tantas de "Peso" (Kg).



Y si, tal cual, parte de ese peso es el costo.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2010)

alguien vio hablando de peso una potencia clase a ""segun me contaron holimar" 70 watts  que viene con la etapa de potencia aparte dijieron peso y me acorde por que de ser asi se cumple lo que dice fogo calidad=kilogramos en amplificadores


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 11, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> alguien vio hablando de peso una potencia clase a ""segun me contaron holimar" 70 watts  que viene con la etapa de potencia aparte dijieron peso y me acorde por que de ser asi se cumple lo que dice fogo calidad=kilogramos en amplificadores



No necesariamente, si interpretas bien lo que dice Fogonazo, y entiendo que es asi, un buen diseño valvular, en identicas condiciones sonara igual que un buen diseño de estado solido.
Luego, si las calidades son similares, el transistorizado sera de calidad y tambien, mucho mas liviano. 
Por lo que el peso, no es sinonimo de calidad. Incluso un valvular malo (bahh en realidad cualquier valvular) es pesado y eso por si solo, no es sinonimo de calidad.
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> No necesariamente, si interpretas bien lo que dice Fogonazo, y entiendo que es asi, un buen diseño valvular, en identicas condiciones sonara igual que un buen diseño de estado solido.
> Luego, si las calidades son similares, el transistorizado sera de calidad y tambien, mucho mas liviano.
> Por lo que el peso, no es sinonimo de calidad. Incluso un valvular malo (bahh en realidad cualquier valvular) es pesado y eso por si solo, no es sinonimo de calidad.
> Sds.


 esta bien lo que decis,  pero es figurativo lo que digo,  del tema del peso, y sabras? entender lo de peso calidad y es asi...! potencia relacion de peso no hay vueltas es el trafo  y los trafos de salida que si agragan peso al dope en relacion con el transistor , 

y cuidado que yo acepto al 100% la teoria de fogo de audio igual transistor/valvula en mismas calidades, pero a mi me parece mas facil lograrlo con las valvulas  

no hay forma de lograr calidad de sonido sin buenas fuentes o trafos de salida grandes.

y ningun momento soy transistorfovico ni valvulofilico 

me gustan las valvulas, como ya lo dije varias veces, por que son mas faciles que los transistores, no soy electronico, admiro a la gente que hay en este foro y mueve estos temas con gran soltura


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 12, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con vos. En mi caso tampoco soy electronico, si bien, con los años (no se rian) he ido aprendiendo algunas cositas, he estudiado y he hecho algo de experiencia, no me comparo con los monstruos del foro, que saben un toco. Tampoco soy valvular fobico, es mas, me agradan, pero no los considero, en general, hi fi.
De cualquier manera, cada cual arma y escucha lo que quiere y puede, y esta bien que asi sea (haciendo honor a tu firma).
Sds.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 12, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> De cualquier manera, cada cual arma y escucha lo que quiere y puede, y esta bien que asi sea (haciendo honor a tu firma).
> Sds.


 es verdad e escuchado cada invacion de mosquitos shhh shhh shhh y sus dueños orgulloso de su equipo y tambien e escuchado simulacros de terremoto brrrr brrr brrr y bueno cada uno decide


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 13, 2010)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> 4. Dudo mucho que en las grabaciones comerciales que hay en el mercado, se capte esa calidad, esa fluidez y esa dinámica con la que se le llena la boca en repetidas ocasiones.
> 5. El rango dinámico del oido humano no es capaz de distinguir ciertos parámetros y determinadas frecuencias o intervalos.



disculpa tecnicdeso por diferir, pero hace unos meses tuve una experiencia MARAVILLOSA respecto al audio. voy a contarlo tratando de seguir una linea logica: resulta que desde hace unos años vengo escuchando el disco "the wall" de pink ployd. al principio lo escuchaba en mp3, hasta que le empeze a prestar atencion a la calidad del sonido mas que al volumen del mismo; cuando realmente supe apreciar la diferencia entre mp3 y calidad cd o superior, me dispuse a escuchar el disco (y no solo ese) en diferentes equipos (amplificadores), parlantes, y volumenes. hasta hace unos meses ya tenia como favorito el equipo de musica de un amigo (clase A, de 20W [para algunos es muy poco pero para mi fue mejor que uno de 80W...] de hace bastantes años) pero fue entonces cuando lei sobre la holofonia 

****************
comentario al margen: la holofonia es una tecnica de grabacion (y reproduccion) de audio, que da la sensacion REAL de sonido en 3 dimensiones espaciales. hasta ahora se puede escuchar con auriculares (de los que se meten en la oreja, no de los otros) o con parlantes holofonicos (segun el inventor de la holofonia, hugo zucarelli, consisten en una membrana con varios parlantes iguales, no se si algun material diferente y no tienen ni tweeter ni subwoofer).
****************

retomando con el "relato": ahi fue cuando lei sobre la holofonia; pude escuchar (con auriculares obviamente) un par de audios desde internet (adjunte un archivo con un ejemplo).
despues de averiguar algo sobre el tema (en los foros hispasonic y buenosaliens hay un par de temas donde el propio zucarelli explica varias cosas de la holofonia) vi que el tipo éste, hacia presentaciones donde pasaba el disco "the wall" en parlantes holofonicos en la oscuridad y, aunque el disco en si no fue grabado con la tecnica de holofonia, los parlantes holofonicos hacen mas relista el sonido. cuento un poco mejor lo de la presentacion: entramos a una sala con 40 asientos mas o menos; al frente, donde en un teatro estaria el escenario, habia un equipo de musica de los que se venden en casa de electrodomesticos (el cd con el que lo escuchamos era copia del original obviamente); al costado del equipo (separados por metro y medio del equipo aproximadamente) se encontraban 2 torres de parlantes, las dimensiones serian: 5m de alto, un poco mas de 1m de profundidad y menos de 40cm de ancho. el tipo, zucarelli en cuestion, hace un par de acalaraciones como: "si se sienten impresionados y mareados simplemente pidan permiso y salgan" y procede a comenzar la presentacion. se apagan todas las luces y comienza la musica, estaba fuerte, pero con una claridad impresionante! el sonido parecia como si estuviera la banda tocando ahi dalante; pasa la primera cancion, el que sepa sobre el disco sabra que hay un par de segundos donde no se escucha mas que el llanto de un bebe; sobre eso... es indescriptible, sentiamos al bebe enfrente nuestro, llorando a medio metro de nuestra cara, era tan real que a muchos se nos escaparon risas! todo el disco estuvo acompañado de esa sensacion que uno percibe cuando esta en un ensayo de una banda que suena muy bien! la verdad fue una de las experiencias mas gratificantes que tuve. despues de eso nunca volvi a escuchar el disco "the wall" de igual manera. ahora las presentaciones estan cambiando de disco, seguramente cuando le llegue el turno a "the final cut" (grabado con holofonia) se pueda apreciar a la totalidad el sonido realista que logran estos parlantes.

por eso tecnicdeso, tengo que decir que con el audio que hay el el mercado (aunque prefiero mil veces los vinilos) es suficiente al menos para la mayoria de los audiofilos, y sobre las frecuencias que no capta el oido... no solo el oido es lo que capta lo que emiten los parlantes; es muy curioso como funciona todo lo referente al cerebro y nervios/neuronas, pero al parecer las frequencias de menos de 20 Hz son apreciables indirectamente por algun tipo de mecanismo referido al tacto... al menos eso dicen los que hacen estudios sobre el tema

no tengo mucho mas que decir, asi que me despido recomendando el tema de la holofonia (recuerden, solo auriculares por ahora), saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 1, 2010)

Siento diferir en algunas cosas con las que tu comulgas en lo referente a  las grabaciones. Lo que  llamas holofonia, para mi, es una  panoramización casi completa de los canales de audio, junto con  inversiones de fase en algunas pistas de la grabación en determinados  pasajes que dan una imágen panorámica del sonido, pero solo es eso. Al  igual que los altavoces tienen una distorsión y unos defectos, los  microfonos con los que se graban los sonidos tambien los tienen.

Hay grabaciones en el mercado, sobretodo en los 80-90, que rozan la  perfeccion, no siendo ahora igual con todo lo que llaman música,  comprimida y sin margen dinámico.

Sigo diciendo que el mercado está saturado de materiales y componentes.  Ello provoca que haya quien fabrica elementos artesanales o diferentes,  pero que al fin y al cabo, su funcionalidad es prácticamente la misma  que otros fabricados en serie.

Tambien debo decirte que en un estudio mediocre, con un buen DSP y unos  buenos procesadores de Dinámica, se puede dar toda la profundidad y  separación de canales que quieras, incluso hasta parecer que el sonido  viene desde atras de nuestra posición de escucha. Esto no significa mas  calidad.

Pero todo esto es muy subjetivo.

El oído se acostumbra. Quien no recuerda de niño, escuchar un aparato  hifi en casa de algún familiar y que se nos pongan los pelos como  escarpias, y escucharlo ahora y ver lo raro que suena o simplemente,  suena normal.

En el audio, lo de .... Una vez oí... o una vez escuché.... simplemente,  pienso que no vale.

Siempre recuerdo a mi abuelo decir la primera vez que vió un televisor  por los años 50. Se sorprendió mas al ver un tv. en blanco y negro con  la pantalla redonda, que ahora con un plasma de 50" con todo lo digital  del momento en 3d. Cuestion de costumbres.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 1, 2010)

sobre lo de la holofonia... no tiene mucho que ver con grabacion, canales de audio o inversiones de fase. tiene mas bien que ver con la forma de las ondas sonoras. fijate que las ondas sonoras son iguales, vengan de donde vengan, antes de entrar al oido/oreja. la onda que produce un chasquido de dedos aca adelante, mas arriba, atras o en china, es la misma. mientras que este fuera del oido o fuera de alguna cavidad, la onda va a ser igual; pero si, por ejemplo, nos ponemos un cono de papel en la boca, el cono va a modificar la onda segun su forma, material, decibeles que producis, y algunos otros factores menores. lo mismo pasa con el oido/oreja, solo que por la curiosa forma que tiene logra modificar la onda de tal manera que para cada ubicacion del sonido hay una modificacion de onda diferente.

en eso se basa justamente la holofonia; una recreacion rigurosa del oido y oreja (imitando materiales y formas), donde en vez de timpanos hay microfonos. eso significa que el microfono va a captar la onda, ya modificada por el oido/oreja, en funcion de la procedencia de la misma. lo que se logra al utilizar auriculares es que la onda no se modifica dos veces, y por consiguiente no le saca naturalidad. por ponerlo de alguna menera seria como si tu oreja estuviera a 5 km de distancia y tuviera un microfono con un cable hasta el auricular en tu oido, eso seria lo mismo que si vos estuvieras en el lugar de tu oreja. y de ahi el realismo que da la holofonia. por eso digo que no pasa tanto por tema de grabacion sino de sonido puro. y por eso no tiene que ver con panoramizacion del sonido, porque la tridimensionalidad ya viene desde el microfono. 

sobre que no cuenta en el tema del sonido lo de "una vez oí", etc. es verdad, no cuenta; pero para eso tenemos osciloscopios. habria que ver la forma de onda de una grabacion holofonica, en comparacion con una normal. osea: grabar dos sonidos identicos pero con diferente ubicacion, con holofonia; y esos mismos sonidos grabarlos con un microfono normal. creo que si comparamos las ondas de los 2 sonidos grabados con microfono entre si, van a resultar muy similares, por no decir iguales. en cambio si comparamos los 2 grabados con holofonia seguramente la diferencia sera muchisimo mas notoria. lo siguiente a ver seria puramente subjetivo, que consistiria en comparar la holofonia con una emulacion de tridimensionalidad, pero para eso ya no se puede usar el osciloscopio lamentablemente.

sobre las grabaciones que mencionas de los 80-90, lamentablemente es cierto; eran grabaciones casi perfectas y ahora que asesinaron al rango dinamico y ya no se logra la misma calidad :enfadado:. pero esas grabaciones quedaran como muy buen ejemplo para cuando la gente se harte de que la musica sea puro ruido a maximo volumen y retomemos el tema de la calidad del sonido y no solo de la grabacion. con eso, gusto a discreción.

sobe el tema de los parlantes del mercado y los artesanales habra que ver si hay diferencias notorias en el diseño de uno u otro parlante; a ver si nos estamos enfrentando a una comparacion entre un zumbador piezoelectrico con un parlante de iman y bobina . hasta abrir un parlante y ver como esta hecho no vamos a poder decir nada mas. es una lastima, ya quiero romper algun parlante! 

ehh se me subio el alcohol a la cabeza en el ultimo renglon... 

saludos tecnicdeso


----------



## gls2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Primordialmente estoy en desacuerdo con el High End, porque considero que es algo asi como un capricho. 
En cambio.. Si estoy de acuerdo con la visión de la ingeniería que busca lo mejor, considerando un precio y un contexto.

Para mi hay 2 cosas bien claras.

1. El Gusto.
2. La especificación técnica, científica.

Uno  puede decir, "esto me gusta", porque quizá tenga "calidez",  que no es  otra cosa que distorsion, por ejemplo un valvular, un vinilo, un  parlante con un Q final alto (tiene un sonido mas gordo, mas cálido,  pero no es lineal) ...... 
Eso no es ningún pecado, pero los  "puristas" tratan de autoconvencerse (para vender o porque son necios)  de que lo que ellos gustan escuchar es lo mas lineal, lo absoluto, lo  mejor del mundo, el summum.
Hay una eterna guerra de la medicion Vs.  la oreja. Y para mi sinceramente no tiene ningún valor esa pelea. Porque  como dice un refrán "sobre gustos no hay nada escrito"

Creo que No hay que mezclar las cosas.

Vuelvo  a insistir que esto del High End, es una mentira. Es utilizar toda una  serie de argumentos de dudosa o imposible comprobabilidad, para defender  algo y eso no tiene nada de serio desde el punto de vista científico.

En conclusion...

Escuchar al que dice esto es mejor por tal o cual cosa y preguntarle porque y que es lo que escucha diferente. 
Si  uno No lo escucha ... ese señor MIENTE. Porque todos tenemos el mismo  oido y si se nos indica algo que no escuchamos (por no tener  entrenamiento auditivo) deberiamos poder hacerlo.
Como cuando alguien  nos señala un defecto en una foto, que a primera vista no vemos y  cuando nos los enseñan lo vemos claramente.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 24, 2011)

Quiero comentar que este señor PASTRANA es un FRAUDE!!!

Ya he visto foros repudiándolo a coro junto a otro fraudulento, marca ANUBIS (http://www.anubisaudio.com/) 
Anubis




con solo escuchar su forma de venta y la procedencia de los materiales... jaja

Agrego que miren su venta en ML
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115006858-bafle-opus-hda-hi-fi-hi-end-4-vias-4-parlantes-brel-hoven-_JM_
y las respuestas que da!!!

no tienen un gran parecido con estos Pure Acoustic xti-100?


----------



## dukex (Ago 16, 2011)

JAJAJAJAJ Que video ta gracioso, un poco freak, pero muy gracioso.   Cuando se le vá el destornillador y rompe el kevlar? jajajajaj La música parecía de guerra  y aunque eso  me huele a video de la competencia... no sé... igual yo no sé mucho de audio.




Fogonazo dijo:


> *Fidelidad*
> La fidelidad es una noción que en su nivel más abstracto implica una *conexión verdadera con una fuente o fuentes*.  (Wikipedia)
> 
> Hablando espesificamente de audio:
> ...




Bueno, pero entonces después de ver todas esas imágenes de equipos HI-END me asalta una duda, un buen equipo High-End sólo debería tener una perilla de volumen y yá, no??   Algo completamente "lineal" en todo el sentido....   donde el usuario sólo aumenta el volúmen y el equipo reproduce la grabación lo más parecido a la  original?.


Personalmente amo los ecualizadores, no creo que se pueda reproducir adecuadamente varios estilos musicales en un equipo de sonido sin ecualización.




saludos.


----------

